
Email re-skinned as a social network - tekromancr
https://hackernoon.com/email-re-skinned-as-a-social-network-c33b175f3a9e
======
noncoml
The true value of FB or any other company to its users is mainly twofold:
keeping the spammer/scammers at bay, keeping your account secure and
available.

These are some things distributed social networks, even email based, don’t
have an answer too yet.

Remember email before Gmail? Spam everywhere. Now everybody has Gmail, which I
don’t see it much better than everybody having FB.

Plus, IMHO, email has to be replaced by something where email addresses are
not tied to a provider, so people can change their providers without too much
hassle.

If you think about it, email is a business/organization tool:
<User>@<Business> and not a perfect fit for personal communication.

Imagine if your phone number was tied forever to your phone provider.

~~~
konschubert
But you can buy your personal domain and use an email address on your personal
domain. mail@konstantinschubert.com is mine for example.

You can even use it with Google if you're willing to pay 5 Dollar a month for
gsuite.

~~~
noncoml
I can, and do. But your average Jane cannot.

~~~
konschubert
Good point.

EDIT: Actually, I think that Godaddy upsells email pretty hard when you buy a
domain there. I don't think it requires manual DNS configuration. Though of
course you are right that most people won't bother.

------
jasonhansel
I've helped work on a similar project:
[https://github.com/tkoft/GoingPostal](https://github.com/tkoft/GoingPostal)

------
viburnum
This is excellent

~~~
thechao
This ... feels like a Unix-class-solution for a social network: reuse of
simple, orthogonal pieces to create a new system.

